# JSF InputFelder



## Gast2 (28. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

kann man mit JSF sich TextFelder/Inputfelder erstellen die z.B. nur Zahlen zulassen??

thx


----------



## Shoodan (29. Jan 2009)

nur zahlen zum eintippen lassen, das geht nur mit javascript.

aber du kannst mit jsf valildieren lassen, dass nur zahlen gültig sind.

MFG

Thomas


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jan 2009)

ok valdieren heißt wenn ich auf den Button drück kann ich nen Validator schreiben und der überprüft dann was im Textfeld drin steht... Kann ich keine eigene Komponenten machen, die nur Zahlen zulässt?


----------



## Shoodan (29. Jan 2009)

so ein validierer der nur zahlen als gültig empfindet gibts von jsf selber schon.
der überprüft die eingabe nachdem du auf dem savebutton klickst... also serverseitig

wenn du nur zahlen beim eingeben zulassen willst, dann kannst du das nur clientseitig machen, also mit javascript.
evtl. geht das mit jsf auch schon
z.b.: 

javascript Funktion
function nurZahlen(el)
{
  var val = el.value.replace(/[^\.^,\d]/g, '');
  el.value = val;
}


----------



## Terminator (30. Jan 2009)

Kann Shoodan 100% zustimmen, geht nur mit Javascript.
Und zusätzlich immer serverseitig absichern.
Glaub HTML5 bringt da neue Eingabe Typen mit, aber das kann eh dauern.


Mit JSF lässt sich aber das sehr gut vereinfachen.
Probier mal mein Javascript Framework aus, vielleicht ist das was für dich:
JSAction

In JSF würde serverseitige und clientseitige Integer Prüfung dann so aussehen
<hutputText ... converertId="integer" styleClass="integer" />


oder wenn mans dann noch mehr vereinfachten Code haben möchte, dann einfach eigenes Tag machen.
Bei mir sieht das dann so aus: <in:integer value="" />
Verbindest das Tag mit eigener Kompo, welche Integer Converter hat und die JSAction Style Klasse "integer" rendert.
Schon hat man mit einem Tag immer gleich client und serverseitige Prüfung.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jan 2009)

alles klar danke


----------

